# Enough to re-ignite an Other Marquer's TT flame?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

So the vast majority of us have done the TT thing a long time ago, and I'm fairly certain judging by the reactions when the MK2 was launched it certainly never floated our boats. *BUT* this morning I came across this posted in the MK2 section (that most of us don't visit):


























...for the first time in a LONG LONG time I got that 'oooo now I like that!' feeling. Put the FWD 2.0T engine to one side for a second 'cos i'll come onto that in a bit - just consider the S-Line subtle body kit with the larger 19/20" RS4 style alloys, the Recaros, the stance, it's proven superior handling, and I think it could be a bit of a winner?

Now onto the engine - I got some info from my Audi contact a month or so ago saying that late 2007 early 2008 the UK would be getting a TTS 2.0TFSi quattro with around 280bhp and S-Line kit as standard. If that's the case (and with it most certainly remapable(sic?) to well over 300bhp), I wonder how many of us you think it may sway back, or at least seriously consider it?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Step in the right direction but anything short of a full RS TT with all the trimmings still leaves me cold to the new TT. Same old, same old Im afraid.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Best looking TT I've seen in a long time! 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

spot on KM...I saw it earlier and thought the same thing

If Audi can release a 2.0T Quattro with the same or higher output than the S3 has, I'd seriously consider placing an order for a car just like the one pictured


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Plus, having driven the S3 and reviewed it on here my main comment on the S3, which was nice enough, was the turbo lag which was extremely noticeable. How bad would it be on a 300bhp 2.0T? Atrocious is my guess.

Has to be a minimum of a 2.5 5 cylinder T if not twin T to open my wallet I'm afraid.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice

also like the seats

they look similar to the new recaro as seen in mk5 gti

think a nice 300bhp 4wd will get it buzzing alot more

but then again will they pump it up much with the a5 to come the r8 etc.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I like it you're right.  Not enough to sway me though. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now I like that has Wak seen it yey I wonder :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Best looking TT I've seen in a long time! 8)


guess you've not seen mine. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg said:


> Plus, having driven the S3 and reviewed it on here my main comment on the S3, which was nice enough, was the turbo lag which was extremely noticeable. How bad would it be on a 300bhp 2.0T? Atrocious is my guess.
> 
> Has to be a minimum of a 2.5 5 cylinder T if not twin T to open my wallet I'm afraid.


The mk2 3.2 feels like 300bhp by comparison to a mki.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, having driven the S3 and reviewed it on here my main comment on the S3, which was nice enough, was the turbo lag which was extremely noticeable. How bad would it be on a 300bhp 2.0T? Atrocious is my guess.
> ...


Sure it does Tosh. Having driven one and knowing they dont, Im assuming yours is special. A little lighter they may be but you still have the original TT 3.2 engine m8, they couldnt be arsed to actually develop a performance engine for the first few new TTs :roll:

If I wanted a 350bhp TT based on whats available right now, I would spend Â£4000 on a supercharger for mine. Much better than these standard mk2 TTs ive seen kicking about.

Mind you, I do appreciate you guys beta testing them so when (IF) I do get an S or RS the faults will be sorted. Cheers m8, much appreciated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You truly are delusional. The MKI doesn't come close, even in a straight line never mind if we put a corner in the way. I do however agree beta testing is fun, but that's why i ultimately chopped the MKI in the end - i wanted a better and more complete/developed product for a car, I'm happy to chop this too if something better comes out. :wink:

An RS model would be nice, I agree. But the 4pot will never be an engine worthy of the Audi RS badge and no other engine in the Audi range (that currently fits) is worthy of an RS badged TT either. Sorry again IMO. If the V10 engine you posted else where comes up PM me pls.

However the point I was making was a MKII with 250bhp is about the same as a MKI with 280bhp like it or not. The same Â£4000 you talk about could also be spent on the MKII to give the same BHP number, but and its a big but, the MKII car is better setup to start with so will/would still be proportionally better after you've spent all that money.

NO ONE and i mean no one I'm aware of who's owned a MKI no matter how they've pimped it up have said the MKII is a lesser car - you can pimp them roughly the same. Don't forget these people are as passionate as the next person about their cars.

I admire your passion, but even Christ didnt have stories as tall as yours or spout anything as far fetched. Next it will be how YOUR car can drive on water or carry 10,000 people. Nice as it maybe, its only a polished black mki with non std radio,springs and shocks - its not biblical by any means 

No mines not special, it just std boring factory 'as is' 5.7 0-60 that goes rounds corners like its on rails, but that's how i like it.

RS Talk always comes up, but i don't think Audi will ever produce an RS version of the TT. The S will be as hot as it gets - but this S engine is not a 'performance engine' its simply an over turbo'd version of an existing run of the mill engine i remember you saying.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

That is tempting, but still not enough power. In my opinion the TT is a great looking car, but it just isnt powerful enough. Like everyone else in the "Other Marques" section, I ve done the TT thing but it would take something extra special to get me back into a TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think what we are all looking for is the fabled R4 @350bhp. Things is i cant see it ever happening :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunatley the RS, if it does arrive, will not be here until 2009 at the very earliest. I know for a fact that at least 2 TT'RS' mules exist (one of them has Torsion instead of Haldex!) and one person from the Audi UK senior management team has driven it. The problem is that whilst the TTRS mule exists... so does *PLENTY* of other VAG mules that never make it or even see the light of day. Audi UK are 90% certain it will hit the streets in 2009, but AG can change their minds at any time.

So, for now we will have to make do with the up and coming TTS with S-Line kit, but is it enough to get the original TT owners even considering it (*the point of this thread!*)? Judging by the repsonses so far it might not be.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its just not special over the std models. Its just another Sline if i dare say so. Its 30bhp and a very minor body kit. come on audi you can do better.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think the mk2 is down to the colour and nice big fat 19's that could make you think oooo! :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> RS Talk always comes up, but i don't think Audi will ever produce an RS version of the TT. The S will be as hot as it gets - but this S engine is not a 'performance engine' its simply an over turbo'd version of an existing run of the mill engine i remember you saying.


I agree with that. The rest of what you posted is bollocks, Tosh Bollocks, but bollocks all the same.

Just one point though....



Toshiba said:


> However the point I was making was a MKII with 250bhp is about the same as a MKI with 280bhp like it or not. The same Â£4000 you talk about could also be spent on the MKII to give the same BHP number, but and its a big but, the MKII car is better setup to start with so will/would still be proportionally better after you've spent all that money.


Ahh but you forget Tosh, I started at around Â£9000 less than most mk2 3.2 TTs specced up as I paid around Â£26000 for my V6 spanking new. So the comparison would be Mk1 V6 + Â£13,000 vs Mk2 V6 + Â£4000 in your argument above, not each + Â£4000. Thats Â£13000 of bespoke performance parts, not (albeit good) generic Audi parts designed for long life, comfort, safety etc etc to suit all TT owners.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> So, for now we will have to make do with the up and coming TTS with S-Line kit, but is it enough to get the original TT owners even considering it (*the point of this thread!*)? Judging by the repsonses so far it might not be.


I've checked out my mate's MK2, and seen quite a few on the road around my way. Exterior look wise, I still prefer the MK1 to the MK2, but I guess it's mainly due to the MK1 unique shape at the time. I'm sure the MK2 handles better than the MK1 (not too hard), but as an overall package for me (even with Dulux finest white emulsion and blingy alloys  ), I would not be tempted to purchase a MK2. Mind you, my car choice now favour towards track bias cars so Audi doesn't quite fit this equation. I guess the MK2 would be a great day to day car to own, but it just doesn't ring any bells for me.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> (*the point of this thread!*)?


Sorry its me again isnt it, off on a tangent! :roll:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

How much will iot be do we think???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can a mod move this into the MK-II forum? This section is reserved for non-TT related discussions.

Thanks. :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Didn't see this thread before psoting on the mk II thread

I am now very dissapointed that audi UK are not giving us these options so I can get on and order!

This thread just answered my point that other people in the wings WOULD come back to the marque if this sort of stuff was available to us (even at a bit more cost)

point made, (still waiting....)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not bad as they go. Body kit improves things.

Still struggling with the Q7-style front end tho...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...quized the Cardiff Audi Dealership about this S-line version when I 1st saw it available in Germany, definitely a massive improvement over how the MkII looks no matter how subtle the changes, that's how it usually works on cars, just wheels make a HUGE difference more often than not.

Can't believe it's taken this long to hit the UK?! Audi just producing more slight incarnations in just enough time to make early UK adopters think of changing to the next 'new' version, business is business I guess but it's pretty transparent. Why do people keep buying in to it?

The fact the 2.0lT engine version wasn't Quattro from the off was pretty farsical, insulting and an obvious attempt to hold back for this very reason - pathetic! I would of avoided/boycotted the 3.2l engine outta pure principle, I mean how they couldn't be bothered to even produce a different engine for that level and people still bought into the hype... the FSi version of this engine will put point to that pretty soon no doubt.

The white MkII in the pic looks awesome, what a package for the cash, if only it were a 'true' Quattro...

Incidently the MkII is pretty common place round these parts nowadays so it's starting to get 'cooler' to own one!

D


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I could barely feel any power difference between my mk1 3.2 and the mk2 when i had it for a day. Handling on the other hand was a major improvement.
To this day, i still maintain the mk2 holds nothing groundbreaking like the mk1.
Dont matter what colour it is,(particularly white, looks shite) IMO.
I've never understood what statement audi was trying to make with the mk2. It lacks imagination and still to me looks like any other car on the road.
You could always tell a mk1 from a distance, now it could be anything.
Im only now begining to see the boredom this subject brings up in some of the long term members, Leg, Jampott et al because this subject has been cooked up in so many different ways it lost any meaning.
Pretty much like the mk2.
Dont matter what the colour is, how subtle the restyle is, when the s-line comes or what ever powerplant they put in it.
IMO, audi fu***d up.
Its a boring looking car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure it is - remind me again what ground the MKI broke?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks very very nice but I definitely won't be going back to a TT - it would feel like a step backwards (no offence to anyone!)

The only way I would consider going back to the Audi brand was for an R8 or a Q7


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I could barely feel any power difference between my mk1 3.2 and the mk2 when i had it for a day. Handling on the other hand was a major improvement.
> To this day, i still maintain the mk2 holds nothing groundbreaking like the mk1.
> Dont matter what colour it is,(particularly white, looks shite) IMO.
> I've never understood what statement audi was trying to make with the mk2. It lacks imagination and still to me looks like any other car on the road.
> ...


Oh I don't know: add some black slats; a few leds, a Smart car style 'sideblade' extend the front overhang; and visually, you pretty much have an R8. The TTii does have have better overall proportions but it is not a million miles away from the R8.

The mk i TT was a completely different design of it's time - nothing ealse in the Audi stable (or other marques) looked similar, and, forgetting dynamics, the interior was ground-breaking. That it's now the norm is progress.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I assume you are not including the puma or the ka both came before the TT but both have similar lines. Arguably if it was not for the puma the TT would not exist as it was that car that put the coupe back in favor.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I've actually owned a ka, admittedly, not for very long.
And, at the time, i hated it. However, looking back, its still a brave if not ugly design.
Always reminds me of a sucky sweet.

Mk2 tt and R8 comparisons are going to go on ad infinitum and yes, i can see some similarities.

As much as you have your opinions, im always going to have mine, and i still feel indifference towards the mk2.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

For me the external likeness between the R8 and MKII are minimal, internally/cabin design they are like brothers.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> For me the external likeness between the R8 and MKII are minimal, internally/cabin design they are like brothers.


From what ive seen in pictures, i have to agree.

Just liked the look of it when i saw it, new it would be something special, and having not spent as much on my house as i thought i would thought i'd order it along side my aston.

Hopefully pick up my M6 this week, with my cast coming off on thursday, so, ill be camera in hand friday and will hopefully be able to get someone to post my pics for me.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

BorderFox said:


> Like everyone else in the "Other Marques" section, I ve done the TT thing but it would take something extra special to get me back into a TT.


What he said.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I does look nice KM, but I don't think I'd buy another TT now, I want an SL65 next...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

As an original mkI owner (4 of the buggers), I'm very interested in the all new and light-years ahead in every department mkII. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> For me the external likeness between the R8 and MKII are minimal, internally/cabin design they are like brothers.


Cab-forward look.

Roof line.

windscreen rake.

front Grill/lights relationship

Wheel arch radius.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

That's rather nice. Can'tbe arsed to read the Mk2 forum so is it for sale now ??

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> That's rather nice. Can'tbe arsed to read the Mk2 forum so is it for sale now ??
> 
> James


It's actually better looking than the R8.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That white one hasn't got colour coded mirrors!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > That's rather nice. Can'tbe arsed to read the Mk2 forum so is it for sale now ??
> ...


Can't say i agree it's better looking that the R8, however it is a stunning looking MKII & should keep some loyalty to both the brand & model & even as a few on this thread have said, get some folk to return to the TT who've moved away.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...the more and more I look at that pic of the S-line (and I'm sure it has white painted bi colour alloys) the more and more I'm thinking about getting it for my daily commute and keep the Porker for the eve/weekend/track....

Can anyone point me in the right direction to a link for the UK specification as I assume it's not just a kit over here but an actual model with some tweaking under the hood?

Cheers

D


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

V6 TT said:


> ...the more and more I look at that pic of the S-line (and I'm sure it has white painted bi colour alloys) the more and more I'm thinking about getting it for my daily commute and keep the Porker for the eve/weekend/track....
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to a link for the UK specification as I assume it's not just a kit over here but an actual model with some tweaking under the hood?
> 
> ...


There is no UK spec unfortunately http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=88674 but if it was here I'm sure you'd be looking at the thick end of Â£33k for it, with the 20" alloys and RS4 seats, etc.


----------

